# chevre fruit tarts (outdoors)



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

This Saturday is my birthday and I'm doing the cooking demo at the market....outdoors about 9:30 am for an hour or two....pretty easy going about how long I cook, if the food holds out and I'm getting good response I continue . So since blackberries and peaches oh yeah plums are inseason I thought I'd make pastry cream with farm eggs and actually I prefer Chantilly wiht folded in whipped cream a berry then a light vanilla syrup . Chevre farmer should be in and I adore his chevre wiht a little sugar added and a poached apricot on top...the question is what would you do with peach ontop of sweetened chevre in a bite size fillo cup.These are to be made by home cooks (recipe runs on the newsletter and on www.saucecafe.com) Remember No electricity I have an ice chest and will bring in chantilly already made. then make there.fruit can be prepped in front of the crowd.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

How about a sprinkle of croquant. I assume you'll have a cooktop? You can demo the caramel there, which (I think) people are impressed and mystified by, and it's simpler than they imagine. Grind some up beforehand, and keep it in an airtight container. In case the humidity gets to it, you'll have the fresh one as backup.


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Funny ive just bought some peaches for tonights dessert. I stuff & roast mine,but see you dont have an oven. Rough chop pistachios,walnuts ,almonds & hazelnuts & saute in butter with cinnamon, sprinkle on top .

yum


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

ooooppss ! no electricity, well you could prep in advance & take with you. Groovy website ive subscribed. I found out things to do with lavender which has had me thinking hard recently as ive got loads in my garden. Dig your farmers market, we have two here & occasionaly a French one too, theyre the best, if only supermarkets never existed......bliss......& people would learn to cook again.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Happy Birthday Poopikins!

How about some fresh cracked black pepper, a drizzle of strawberry coulis with balsamic, or a simple spring of mint or rose peddle. 
You could cut sticks from candied angelica. 
A lovely cherve anglaise?

:bounce: 

Have a groovy time!!!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Happy Birthday 'shroom 

How about just the balsamic, drastically reduced?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Thank you all for the kind wishes. It's not strawberry season though....I'm a pretty strict task master with season local food at the market demos. I think I will do a cross tasting of white and yellow fleshed peaches. I just got some great cajiuta in a squeeze bottle ... unreal I may just squish it around with the peaches and top the chevre filled fillo cup with the whole gloppy mess. sounds incredibly delish. I think the nuiances of the peaches may get lost but I roll with the day. If we have a variety of tarts that is cool. Don't the Russians have chocolate covered soft cheese. what do you think about having melted chocolate mixed into the chevre and topped with blackberries.? Or a wonderous wine redux (I'm going with Zin) topping the berries....oh my this can get really fun. I just had a meeting with hte sexiest French chef that is co-teaching summer culinary intensive with me...I'll post another thread elsewhere but it will include chocolate day, egg day and other pastry treats.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I ended up making vanilla seed in sweetened chevre with peach chunks and cajeta for one and then a melted chocolate chevre with a blackberry and zin syrup over the top...I did use bittersweet chocolate and did not sweeten the chevre. Recipes are on www.saucecafe.com under chef's collaborative thread.
the tart shells for the blackberry were butter sweet ones and the peach were fillo cups.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Your recipes are out of this world Shroom, I can't wait to try them. I'm tented to say their are Claudia Fleming-esque...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

What a compliment thanks Isa.... I love the play with ingrediants...it has got to be like rifting on jazz. It was a great day!!! and the tarts came out superb.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Can I sneak in a " Happy Birthday Here?"

 :chef:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Absolutely, thanks!!! It was a great day.


----------

